
Do Seed Companies Control GM Crop Research? - chaostheory
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=do-seed-companies-control-gm-crop-research
======
jacquesm
Researchers should simply buy these seeds, do all the research they want and
publish the results, and put the EULAs that come with the seeds to good use in
the smallest room of their department.

Let them sue.

Some 'agreements' (that's what that 'A' stands for wasn't it) are meant to be
broken, this one seems like a particularly good example of one.

GM is good, or it is bad. Knowledge about that concerns all of us. Imagine a
country where the politicians can gag the press, this is very much comparable
to that.

